# Photo Shoot thread - Post your promo photos



## tqualizerman

We rely on photos to sell product online, that is the bottom line for so many of us. Whether you use cool locations, beautiful models, or fancy retouching, photos have to convince someone that it's OK for them to give you their hard earned money. 

If you're comfortable revealing some of your photo shoot secrets please showcase some shots and discuss here.

This photo below is from our most recent shoot, and I was really pleased with it. Our challenge was to figure out how to sell a flashing t-shirt in situations where we could only use photos. The concept our photographer came up was really solid, ipod'esque but perfect for what we needed to do. It illustrates the function of the shirt really well. That said, if someone doesn't understand what they're looking at immediately, the photo delivers enough information to make people want to know more.


----------



## Titere

That looks great! 
I go simple and as I am not a professional photographer, and the times Ive tried taking pics of people wearing my stuff, they dont come out bery good, this is how I go about it now:



















Simple, but showing the actual shirt (which I think is better than a computer mock up).

Joe


----------



## MiNGLED

> Simple, but showing the actual shirt (which I think is better than a computer mock up).


Yes, a real photo is always so much better than a computer representation. They can only ever give a an idea of how it will look for real, never use them as guides for exact colours etc.


----------



## normsbrand

I just had my first photo shoot a couple of months ago, and it turned out really great. 

There are two things that I would have done differently:

1. Had an icechest full of cold drinks - It was summer in TX
2. Have clean towels for the models to dry off with - it was really hot

Other than that, I had a garment rack that I had girls shirts on one side, and guy shirts on the other. I would let the models choose what to wear, and I would tell them what I wanted. Most of the time, I didn't have to do much.

The photoshoot took maybe an hour and a half, so it went pretty fast. I would recomend scouting out where you want to take the photos before hand. 

Here are a couple of photos from the photo shoot. These where taken under an outside staircase. I thought they turned out pretty good.


----------



## tqualizerman

Would love to see these photos, but nothing seems to have shown up in your post. Try again?


----------



## sunnydayz

I can see them  They look good. Great idea for a thread.

Bobbie


----------



## T-BOT

tqualizerman said:


> The concept our photographer came up was really solid, ipod'esque but perfect for what we needed to do. It illustrates the function of the shirt really well. That said, if someone doesn't understand what they're looking at immediately, the photo delivers enough information to make people want to know more.


I'll be honest.
It doesn't cut it with me.
the shirt is a little loose and because the concept is music driven, the photo should have a sense of movement. Not a stand still freeze frame. I find the message is lost. 

just an opinion here.


----------



## tqualizerman

That's the kind of opinion I should be paying for T-Bot. Never even thought about the looseness, so thank you for that. 

You know, generally we rely on flash video and animated GIFs to relay the message of our product -- but for these photos we were looking for the best way to communicate the product's function in situations (like brochures) where we could only use still photography. 

T-Bot, we are about to do some product display stands for retail shops where we intend on using these photos (but we may reshoot now thanks to your advice) and we're going to have three similar photos (different poses) side by side where the equalizer panel is shown at different stages of illumination. What do you think?



T-BOT said:


> I'll be honest.
> It doesn't cut it with me.
> the shirt is a little loose and because the concept is music driven, the photo should have a sense of movement. Not a stand still freeze frame. I find the message is lost.
> 
> just an opinion here.


----------



## T-BOT

cant you use the same technology printed right on the brochure (super-mini-version)???? ...over printed on top of a girl/guy model/shirt type thing on the brochure?

yeah, your 3 version sequence/stage type of effect could work to.


----------



## tqualizerman

Don't think we haven't thought of that, only problem is that retailers won't keep popping batteries in there every 36 hours.


----------



## LOCHNESS

From my first run of shirts last Spring/ Summer.

Thats just one image I wont post them all because they are large.

Heres a link to the full photoshoot.
theawardtour.com/index.php?pg=collection
http://theawardtour.com/index.php?pg=collection


----------



## AddVenture

normsbrand said:


> I just had my first photo shoot a couple of months ago, and it turned out really great.


really nice pictures, norm. what kind of camera are you using?

i just recently completed all the photography for our new catalog. it's the most product photography i've ever done. i was really please with the results. a little PS work, and voila, i'm _almost_ a pro.

here's a few before and after PS. taken with my trusty rebel xt


----------



## AddVenture

LOCHNESS said:


> From my first run of shirts last Spring/ Summer.
> 
> Thats just one image I wont post them all because they are large.


i dig the fish-eye! nice work.


----------



## normsbrand

Kenn,

Those photos were taken with a Nikon D40x. My wife took them. She did an awesome job. 

The guy cuts my hair, and I have talked about my shirts abunch and he volunteered his time, and his friend's time. It turns out that she is connected with the Kidd Kradic morning radio show. Too bad I didn't get any publicity with that group.

Norm


----------



## normsbrand

Kenn,

How do you guys do that packaging? I am imagining a huge vacumm and a bunch of molds. Do you have any photos of that setup? That is some awesome stuff. 

norm


----------



## tqualizerman

AddVenture,

Just goes to show how a little retouching can elevate your product shots to a completely different level. Nice work, and not overdone.


----------



## Solmu

LOCHNESS said:


> From my first run of shirts last Spring/ Summer.


Is that a _Game Gear?!

_(good photo by the way)


----------



## 2STRONG

just woundering if you guys use real models or friend. if real models how much did the cost.


----------



## tqualizerman

There's been a few threads about models and how/where to find them, and one of the points that I always agreed with and is obviously a good business move:

there are always new models who need to build a portfolio, and you can barter their services for your photos. Its great for both parties and you can keep your wallet in your pocket.

That said, if it came down to choosing between paying a model or using a friend for free your business deserves the edge that a paid model can give to your photos, rather than your friends who end up being way too shy or THINK they ARE a model.


----------



## T-BOT

...just to add some.  

I think by starting with a photographer, one that you may find local while looking thru a mag etc. he/she will have models/makeup people etc. already. 

Of course this will cost more but when you have a product that is at a potential high sales level...I would go that root.


-------
LOCHNESS - good street feel, and it relates to a certain market/Audience...i think.

------
Product shots
I think these types of photos are usually placed as a secondary (product info pages) and not the primary that would create a sense buy-me fantasy/concept.

------
NormsBrand
Nice model shots, well done, clean-cut.
I find them some-where between a primary and secondary. To focus them on one or the other will make it a stronger presentation in relation to the design attitude, feel etc.

...feeling like a critic now. Sorry.


----------



## AddVenture

normsbrand said:


> Kenn,
> 
> How do you guys do that packaging? I am imagining a huge vacumm and a bunch of molds. Do you have any photos of that setup? That is some awesome stuff.
> 
> norm


thank's norm. it's actually a patented process, and i'm not allowed to discuss the specifics of the manufacturing process, sorry. all i can say is that it involves a _lot_ of pressure. you can check out some more products and info at our company website (see link in my signature)


----------



## AddVenture

tqualizerman said:


> AddVenture,
> 
> Just goes to show how a little retouching can elevate your product shots to a completely different level. Nice work, and not overdone.


thanks, michael.

btw, those shirts you produce are really cool. i first saw them a few months ago when someone sent me a link to your website. we all thought it was a really great product. funny that i now find you here on the forum...it's a small world after all!


----------



## LOCHNESS

Solmu said:


> Is that a _Game Gear?!
> 
> _(good photo by the way)


Haha yes it is, not many people catch that. And thanks.


----------



## tqualizerman

Thanks to some of the advice on this thread we've decided to schedule a photoshoot in the next month or so to re-do our T-Qualizer promo shots. When they're finished I'll post something. 

In the mean time, let's see some more of everyone's work!


----------



## Rodney

tqualizerman said:


> Thanks to some of the advice on this thread we've decided to schedule a photoshoot in the next month or so to re-do our T-Qualizer promo shots. When they're finished I'll post something.
> 
> In the mean time, let's see some more of everyone's work!


I have one of michael's t-shirts and they are pretty cool  I even made a video of it on youtube (Michael, some of the recent comments there might be good info for you).

Here's a few shots that I got from t-shirtmodels.com


----------



## goodtease

Well I figured I would add my photos that I did myself.....just a funny one for charity.....direct and to the point....lol


----------



## Titere

ImageIt said:


> Damn, i even hate to mention it, but the lighting could have been a lot better in your picture. The girls are GREAT and i'm sure they did very well, but for photos of people, you want the light to be softer. I'd also have liked to seen the ladies eyes. The image layout is perfect!
> 
> Outdoor photography is a PITA!
> 
> fred


Lightning? What lightning? I only see 2 great looking girls!


----------



## scottlanes

hi all, i'm a pro photographer (now getting into doing tees) and i thought i'd pass along this link. You can find budding photogs and models that would be willing to shoot for free if its going to be used in a catalog or ad that they can use in their respective portfolios:

ModelMayhem.com

click the browse button to find people in your area

-scott


----------



## xaltair

It's cool to be able to shoot pics and have good looking models as well, otherwise no matter how cool your t-shirts are people are probably not going to buy them.


----------



## njonas

Here are mine for my company called JACC. 
http://www.jaccfashion.com


----------



## enclothe

Here's a few that i like, most of these were taken by my friend. The models were friends of that friend.


----------



## Dave G

Enclothe: nice! I like how all the backgrounds are different and they show off the designs well.


----------



## jgratil

njonas said:


> Here are mine for my company called JACC.


Those are some pretty sweet photos, Nick. Who does your designs?


----------



## njonas

jgratil said:


> Those are some pretty sweet photos, Nick. Who does your designs?


I did all of them.http://www.jaccfashion.com


----------



## jgratil

njonas said:


> I did all of them.http://www.jaccfashion.com


I'm diggin' em. Nice work.


----------



## goodtease

ImageIt said:


> Damn, i even hate to mention it, but the lighting could have been a lot better in your picture. The girls are GREAT and i'm sure they did very well, but for photos of people, you want the light to be softer. I'd also have liked to seen the ladies eyes. The image layout is perfect!
> 
> Outdoor photography is a PITA!
> 
> fred


Yeah I know it could have been better....but it was in Hollywood at a pool party...and I was a little tipsy.....and at that point I wasn't thinking about lighting! lol


----------



## scottlanes

here's a shot


----------



## karlking85

Great pictures, all of them.  Nick, did you hire your model, or was it a friend? Great work either way!


----------



## njonas

karlking85 said:


> Great pictures, all of them.  Nick, did you hire your model, or was it a friend? Great work either way!


All were friends except one, whom I hired.


----------



## goodtease

any comments?


----------



## jgratil

Good tease indeed.

Seriously though, I like the design a lot. The photo is basic, but it shows all that it needs to.


----------



## goodtease

Thanks, I do all my designs.  And I get my friends to pose 

Nice and simple.


----------



## FunnyGirl

Hey GoodTease,

I like that long t-shirt you used in that last pic; did you have to have that custom made? TIA!


----------



## goodtease

no,
I just used a short girl...

kidding aside I use Alternative apparel. Expensive as crap...but much better if you are looking at a higher end market.


----------



## FunnyGirl

Your short girl is very nicely proportioned then! (jk!)

Thanks for the 411!


----------



## sharps

do you use the industry standard than and take your shots with a medium shirt on what would be a medium sized model? nice thread btw


----------



## goodtease

Well this is a small shirt on a my girlfriend that is 5' 2" tall. She is a size 0 if that gives you an idea of the size. Most of these tshirts run True to size. Alot of tshirt out there I find say S but are like a L....


----------



## darenisdopeee




----------



## Binary01

[/shop] for the pics.... 

i'm working with detroit artists in my line...... some high end artists that are making waves ...

i have some gear left..but looking to do a full marketing blast for the spring....


b
detroit


----------



## BSApparel

Something really intriguing about her, I like this picture.


----------



## Binary01

it's the eyes....

shes a nice girl..... shes into slam poetry....

trying to help out my detroit fam. and get them in the line...... no point in me using 3 models for all my gear.... i try to get a different person in each piece

i have about 5 more designs coming out in the :industrial: collection......

just working on the details for the next run of gear.......

first i have to hustle in some architecture work though

b


----------



## jgratil

BSApparel said:


> Something really intriguing about her, I like this picture.


I agree with you. I think it's the fact that she's got a different appearance to her, but at the same time, maintains a "homely" look.


----------



## sharps

I disagree, the fact is when you are modeling a garment you want little attention to be drawn to the model. Thats why you direct them to wear subtle makeup or cutoff the face entirely.


----------



## sharps

Also, I think you may unknowingly be turning off customers, unless you have a narrowly defined market and are trying to relate with your customers taste and preferences (whom you feel is punky, trendy and outgoing as taken from the colorful hair.) She is cute though and the shirt is awesome


----------



## Binary01

my approach with my line is that i'm putting familiar faces that people know in my gear.... hence some of the artists that i'm working with

i disagree about "taking the person" out of the pic,...... whats the point of the model then.... just toss the shirt on a manniquin then and call it a day....

my gear has been selling fairly well considering that i just jumped into this about a year ago....... my background is in architecture and construction and i need another outlet for design......

people have visited my site because they seen a person on my flyers/pics and have bought an item. considering that my "scheme" isnt the typical idea of putting an image on a shirt...but i created a "graphic" that gets people curious and they further look at my shirts when i have a table at an event.

i have had all ages and races buy a shirt..... simply because i dont really want a "niche"..... i have a "theme" per each one of my collections that i'm developing...

those that are into the the music scene will recognize the artists i'm working with..... it'll give me a better image once things really take off.....

why do you think nike/puma/etc get well know people to model/support their line.... they dont cutoff their heads in the ads.....

i think that if you have some respected people rocking your gear then the word will get out faster and your image will be alot "bigger" than if you hide things.....

i support detroit artists and we all try to help cross-market each other....thats the way to do it.......

a pic of a famous hip hop artist.......baatin of the original slum village group










b


----------



## sharps

Nice reply, there are two sides of every story. You're right about the mannequin and I can definately see the advantages you point out of not using one. Still it seems like something isnt right. The garment either receives all the attention without model and background, or becomes part of a story with a setting. Sure this is a great technique and is excellent to display the shirt in action, but in my opinion really great products should be able to sell themselves. In this manner your product would certainly appear more timeless when isolated and more trendy when worn by a trendy model. 

I see two important sides of your business 237am, being the design (unique tshirt cuts) and the art. Im sure you can be confident with the approach you are taking because it may also be the most realistic. Maybe the second approach is better suited for couture.

This may seem like a contrite argument, but understanding how buyers think is a science. Clothing projects an image that the wearer is showing the world. If they dont relate to your model than maybe not having a model creates less obstacle.


----------



## Binary01

sharps,

at first i was before i decided on using artists in the line i was just gonna do the regular take a pic of the shirt on a plain backdrop...

then i got to thinking.....

in order to get some "street credit" i decided to get the artists.... it actually worked out too.....

i can see your point of letting the work stand for itself..... alot of my other work i tend to keep that mentality.... but since i release my detroit set of graphics first, i figured i would tie in the shirt and graphic with the environment of detroit....... so theres this tie and people will hopefully see that .

i also posted the graphic on the side to help people see the graphic being used on the shirt.... thought that would be a good idea since it tends to be an issue to see a graphic in a pic of a shirt and be able to read it.

aside from the shirts, i also have a mixtape coming out with more artists that will be in the line also.... most all jazzy hip hop with some other tracks...but it should be a good idea to help cross market too..... the mix will be out when i re-release my line in the spring.... hoping to do a few shows also....

right now just working on my other forum and my blog to hopfully get more hits/sells/work for the company...... been a hard 8 years since i started : 2:37am : 

also thinking of shooting a commercial for online use...... might start that in feb/march though...


all we can do is move forward and maybe one day a door will open.

b


----------



## 3leches

I can see different points here. 
Some preffer to direct all the attention to the garment, chopping heads, others like to show the model to give it a more "real" look.

I use both.
Since BigCartel lets me put up to 3 pics for each product, I do 1 close up shot (could be a "manequin" type shot) 1 pic with the pure design
, and 1 pic in which you can see the shirt from afar, or in a situation that relates to the shirt.

Most of our shirts satirize Puertorrican pop culture, so we have a lot of fun coming up with interesting/entertaining/funny *concepts* for our photo shoots, so they are not just generic fashion poses.











_"I Love You Tube"_ and _"Afrodo_" shirts are kinda obvious.
The _"Psycho"_ one is a pun, the design is a spoof of an iconic puertorrican Ice Cream company called "PAYCO" (pronounced "pyco")
The "Muerte al reggaeton" shirt is controversial and could cause you to get your *** kicked...so we just blatantly make fun of the fact that you'd still look cool with a busted mouth as long as you wear our shirts XD

I use my brothers as the models and my mad Photoshop skillzzzz to retouch and make magic! 

So yeah, that's my approach. Have a concept, make it interesting yet sellable! Be more than just another tshirt shop!


----------



## Mike63

My original goal was to use models but they would take the focus off of the product. For these I used an Epson digital Camera and Corel to get the design and the message up close and in your face. Printed with inkJet Technology.


----------



## sharps

rangy those shirts are a riot! nice job. Mike i like your shirts display as well, but i would reccommend relabling because the label also gets a bit of attention and if i notice the brand you are using this may influence my purchase.

Just to add to my philosophy of showing the shirts not the models. I was looking at some high end fashion garment websites and noticed that almost all of them use my approach, sites like guess, abercrombie, diesel?, armanii, nicolemiller. American apparel on the other hand shows the models in many cases.


----------



## Mike63

sharps said:


> rangy those shirts are a riot! nice job. Mike i like your shirts display as well, but i would reccommend relabling because the label also gets a bit of attention and if i notice the brand you are using this may influence my purchase.
> 
> Just to add to my philosophy of showing the shirts not the models. I was looking at some high end fashion garment websites and noticed that almost all of them use my approach, sites like guess, abercrombie, diesel?, armanii, nicolemiller. American apparel on the other hand shows the models in many cases.


Thanks for that advise Sharp. I have the design for the label finished and I am placing the order for them soon.


----------



## Locklear

AddVenture said:


> really nice pictures, norm. what kind of camera are you using?
> 
> i just recently completed all the photography for our new catalog. it's the most product photography i've ever done. i was really please with the results. a little PS work, and voila, i'm _almost_ a pro.
> 
> here's a few before and after PS. taken with my trusty rebel xt


Funny...I work for a printing/compression company in TX. I was just referring to your catalog while redesigning ours if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## drkfada

Yea i knw you can't see the tee all the way ...but i took this pic in my living room i think its fire!! Plus where i'm hosted i have 5 different views of the shirt...we try to show how different people would wear the same tee


----------



## SeasonEnds

LOCHNESS said:


> From my first run of shirts last Spring/ Summer.
> 
> Thats just one image I wont post them all because they are large.
> 
> Heres a link to the full photoshoot.
> theawardtour.com/index.php?pg=collection


This a great overall picture. It doesn't show off each design very well, but I don't think it was meant to do that. This picture definitely makes me want to look further into it.


----------



## Qpe

njonas said:


> Here are mine for my company called JACC.


wow they look really great. Photos and shirts


----------



## rrobinlive

What you guys think of this one?


----------



## rrobinlive




----------



## Qpe

first ones are great, second picture not that good


----------



## rrobinlive

Thanks, yea I agree with you the second one's resolution is a bit messed up.


----------



## sunnydayz

I think the backround on the last one makes me dizzy


----------



## Rico Menor

here is one I did a while back without all the text added


----------



## xaltair

Nice model in that last one.

Which brings me to my next question, is it important to get hot looking models to pose wearing the t's, or get more comely looking one, like american apparel does?


----------



## SeasonEnds

Yeah, she's cute. There is a little too much light on her though.


----------



## dmm26

I just took some quick shots of myself inside my house against a backdrop. I have normal lights on either side of me that were built into the house when I bought it so I used those for lighting. I also bought 2 halogen work lights that are really bright they almost seem too bright to use.

I'm using my canon powershot a630 camera and a tri pod. I would like to take some good quality pics for my website over the weekend. I'd love to be able to do it outside but unfortunately it's -30! I have a bunch of friends that are willing to be models and they are all gun hoe!

Here's a few of the pictures I took. The last 1 is with one of the work lights pointed down right in front of me.

Obviously I'll iron the drop sheet behind me before I take more pictures.


----------



## Rodney

dmm26 said:


> I just took some quick shots of myself inside my house against a backdrop. I have normal lights on either side of me that were built into the house when I bought it so I used those for lighting. I also bought 2 halogen work lights that are really bright they almost seem too bright to use.
> 
> I'm using my canon powershot a630 camera and a tri pod. I would like to take some good quality pics for my website over the weekend. I'd love to be able to do it outside but unfortunately it's -30! I have a bunch of friends that are willing to be models and they are all gun hoe!
> 
> Here's a few of the pictures I took. The last 1 is with one of the work lights pointed down right in front of me.
> 
> Obviously I'll iron the drop sheet behind me before I take more pictures.


I think the first two look really good! The lighting on the third looks a bit too unnatural.

The photos are a bit blurry when viewed at full resolution, but they would work fine once sized down for web photos.

If the second one is supposed to be showcasing the hat, I would adjust the focus a bit so it's catching the details of the hat embroidery. Right now your face is in focus more than the hat.


----------



## drkfada

there good man except the last but you heard taht already ...and there's always ...always PHOTOSHOP....i did mine in the living room too with so so lighting..but i changed the background completely in photoshop


----------



## dmm26

Thanks guys! I know the last one sucks but I just threw that in there to show what the halogen light looked like.

I'm gonna play around with my camera a bit more today before I get others in front of it.


----------



## dmm26

Here's another one. I'm actually impressed at how this turned out!!! 
Nothing I ever do impresses me.

I covered the lights on either side of me with some white t-shirts so that they weren't so bright. Seemed to work quite well.


----------



## Gunslinger

Much better, Derek ... perfect use of shadow and light. And you will always be harder on your self shots. I thought about doing some, for our tees ... but I am older, and not sure how much my ugly mug will distract from the design. Proper use of shadow might solve that problem, LOL ... unless, from the neck down works for male tees!


----------



## Rodney

dmm26 said:


> Here's another one. I'm actually impressed at how this turned out!!!
> Nothing I ever do impresses me.
> 
> I covered the lights on either side of me with some white t-shirts so that they weren't so bright. Seemed to work quite well.


Very slick. Already seeing an improvement! I noticed the details on the inner lining of the hoodie that I missed before.

Nice focus on the design as well.


----------



## dmm26

Thank you both. I'm so excited that I could pull that off. I just hope that I can do it again once I have all my friends over here.


----------



## Gunslinger

LOL ... don't sweat it, just shoot A LOT. I had my wife take a pic of me wearing one of Rodney's tees (from the contest back August) ... had to take over a dozen, before we agreed on one (still not happy with it) for just a silly picture to post.

The more you take, the more you'll find your groove, man ... keep it up!


----------



## Binary01

i have over 3000 pics that i took for my gear..... some i had to reshoot since my iso levels were high...... but looking to do a different look for the 2008 setup...... not sure what though yet.......

plus working on another line that might be out later this year...not sure yet......


b


----------



## dmm26

Here's a product shot I just took with a homemade light box that took me 5 minutes and $30 to make. I know that the background is a little off white but I really have no way of getting a proper white balance on my camera.


----------



## maddog9022

dmm26 said:


> Here's a product shot I just took with a homemade light box that took me 5 minutes and $30 to make. I know that the background is a little off white but I really have no way of getting a proper white balance on my camera.


 
nice looks good, were did you find out how to make the lightbox?


----------



## dmm26

From a photography website I'm on. It's super easy I can take a pic of the set up and post instructions if you would like.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Here's a link to a thread from a while ago:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t8881.html#post57697

Jasonda had a great post about taking pics and gave some sites that talk about lighting.


----------



## dmm26

I looked at that thread and my light box waaaay easier and cheaper. I'm gonna find that post by Jasonda and check that out too!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

What are you waiting for?!

Hook us up, then!


----------



## dmm26

OK Here ya go. First I just want to say go ahead and laugh your a$$ off! I know this is very crude but a pictures worth a thousand words right!? The proofs all there.

You will need:

2 500 watt halogen lights. $12 each @ home depot
1 roll or drawing paper. $5 @ Michaels
A cardboard box. Free from just about anywhere
An exacto knife. $2 at the local hardware store
Masking tape. $1.50 at the local hardware store

So all I did was cut a couple holes in either side of the cardboard box. You want them to be big so that you can get enough light through and lite up the box.

Now just take 2 lengths of paper and tape it over the holes on either side of the box. Tape another length of paper on the inside back of the box for your back drop and VIOLA! Light box is complete

As for setting it up place a light on either side facing in but to the back of the box. Remember these are halogen lights they get really HOT! I only work for maybe 20 -30 minutes and then shut them off.

The second last picture is how I set mine up.

The last picture is all the proof you need that this ugly looking rig works!

Enjoy!


----------



## maddog9022

dmm26 said:


> OK Here ya go. First I just want to say go ahead and laugh your a$$ off! I know this is very crude but a pictures worth a thousand words right!? The proofs all there.
> 
> You will need:
> 
> 2 500 watt halogen lights. $12 each @ home depot
> 1 roll or drawing paper. $5 @ Michaels
> A cardboard box. Free from just about anywhere
> An exacto knife. $2 at the local hardware store
> Masking tape. $1.50 at the local hardware store
> 
> So all I did was cut a couple holes in either side of the cardboard box. You want them to be big so that you can get enough light through and lite up the box.
> 
> Now just take 2 lengths of paper and tape it over the holes on either side of the box. Tape another length of paper on the inside back of the box for your back drop and VIOLA! Light box is complete
> 
> As for setting it up place a light on either side facing in but to the back of the box. Remember these are halogen lights they get really HOT! I only work for maybe 20 -30 minutes and then shut them off.
> 
> The second last picture is how I set mine up.
> 
> The last picture is all the proof you need that this ugly looking rig works!
> 
> Enjoy!


 
haha nice if it works it works

i might try doing but maybe make it alittle more stronger.


----------



## dmm26

I used the the only box I could find. It just so happened to be the oldest box ever made! LOL!


----------



## Gunslinger

LOL ... it sure is butt ugly, but very cool rig ... thanks Derek!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Hey, man if it works, that all that matters!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OfftheLedge

Thanks for the lightbox designs. That is incredibly helpful. I wonder what kind of effects you might be able to pull off with different colored paper or gels? Hmmm...


----------



## dmm26

I've seen pics done with a piece of glass underneath and that adds a really cool effect. Different paper gives you different moods. 


I'm having a hell of a time getting good shots of my shirts and hoodies it's driving me nuts. I think I may just try a bigger light box.

Basically this is what I'm after.


----------



## dmm26

Here's a pic I took of one of my hats. It's not perfect but with a little photoshop I'm sure it'll look pro!


----------



## tim3560

Great job Derek, you were really thinking (here it comes) outside the box on that one....mwah hah ha


----------



## dmm26

Thanks Tim! Man that was a knee slapper!!!


----------



## maddog9022

dmm26 said:


> I've seen pics done with a piece of glass underneath and that adds a really cool effect. Different paper gives you different moods.
> 
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time getting good shots of my shirts and hoodies it's driving me nuts. I think I may just try a bigger light box.
> 
> Basically this is what I'm after.


 
i think a bigger light box would work. also if you have any pics with the glass idea please post them. i might try and play around with some stuff.


----------



## tim3560

dmm26 said:


> Thanks Tim! Man that was a knee slapper!!!


I couldn't resist!


----------



## rachel0814

hehe .Nice photos . It is very truth that photos is more better . So, Persons would like to show their products photos to express the products . It is the imagation of products .


----------



## 2Dye4

Tie Dye T's......Photography!

Jo


----------



## johnnyhavana

HI all, I actually have 18 years experience as a Commercial photographer so I can offer some good advice.

First off the home made light tent, is a nice try, if you check out this link, 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/shop/1410/Tents_Domes_Blinds.html
You'll see there are many light tents already being manufactured, some for less than $50 and up. And you can use a 100 watt bulb or two or 3 for the lighting.
What makes these better than a cardboard box is the ability to light from the sides, back top etc. and you won't get any yellowish tint bouncing off the cardboard!
However these little tents are really only usefull for very flat lighting to completely show a product, smallish product, a Tshirt unless folded won't fit int thier and you don't want flat lighting for a Tshirt anyway.

Basic photography when it comes to using a tent for example is the further away the light the darker it is, obviously, so have 2 or 3 lights, move the main light in the closest, the fill light a little further back and add a top or back light if you want too. 
On a top or back light if you can have direct light hitting the product, (meaning not being diffused through a screen, its better, harder edge, more defines the shape, texture etc.)


For shooting Tshirts, my suggestion is light it more dratically, ( I am talking in a studio here, not on a model ) Low light like during sun set when the sunlight hits an object its really spectacular, not only the colour, but the intensity, it shows teh fibers, the folds, really creates a mood, so play with that kind of lighting and add a softer light from the opposit side or top to soften out the darkish shadows.

Shooting models with apparel, same thing, a great location is good, but your focus is the products, so shoot with a really short DOP ( depth of field) if you have that control on your camera! If you have a beautiful background, it will still come out in the shot, but be a bit soft so your eye or the focus of the viewer is the sharpest part of the shot, your products. Also if you can control the light, make sure the light in the background is slightly darker so the product or model are brighter and they pop off the background ( along with the short DOP ).
Cross lighting again is better for show the fabrics, folds and a "real" of the garments so the viewer can moreso relate to the products and want them or see themselves or thier friends in them.

K.I.S.S. although an old saying ( Keep it simple silly !) is still the best thing.
Just remember if your not a photographer, let a photographer shoot your stuff. There are tons of photogs out thier in your areas ( try craigslist ) willing to shoot for their portfolios' and / or products. They can usually get you models and you just give them some creative freedoms to have fun and inject what you want and at the end of the day, everybody is happy and your have great shots for your stuff. Also most photogs will be shooting digital so you should be able to instantly see what the shots will look like, as retouching is always necessary afterwards, just to clean up stuff. 

Thats it for now, feel free to ask me any questions.
thanx
JT


----------



## zagadka




----------



## expressyourshirt

enclothe said:


> Here's a few that i like, most of these were taken by my friend. The models were friends of that friend.


These are some really great pictures, I love the quality. I guess my idea of taking pictures of my friends with my digital won't cut it. I need professional looking pics like this!


----------



## maddog9022

expressyourshirt said:


> These are some really great pictures, I love the quality. I guess my idea of taking pictures of my friends with my digital won't cut it. I need professional looking pics like this!


the better pics the more comfortable people will feel about buying. there is less of a chance of them not getting what they wanted or them getting something they dont like. there are some ways that you dont have to pay a photographer. if you look on craigslist, myspace and places like that you can find people who are trying to build a portfolio. also you might want to see if any students at a local college might need some work to build there portfolio


----------



## scottlanes

heres a new one....


​


----------



## dmm26

Here's a few from my photo shoot.


----------



## mikelschwarz

Here's some from our photo shoot. (we don't have a design, we're selling an {under}shirt).


----------



## brandlux

Here is one from our shoots. We have just launched!


----------



## rachel0814

HI. Everybody . I would like show you some eastern model T-SHIRT pictures


----------



## mikelschwarz

rachel, nice photos. good work!


----------



## illnesstrate

Nice to see u guys here 
i see many good designs here
And now i share my T-shirts to u all too~









Hope you enjoyed it~


----------



## rachel0814

HI.Mike . Thanks .GOOD WORK


----------



## Binary01

i'm about to reshoot all my stuff again since i'm switching my shirts 

so, i'm thinking of some ideas.......

i was gonna shoot my models next to the factories where i got my images from.... that might tie things together....

the newer designs i might try to shoot in a studio with a white backdrop.... not sure really.... i think i'll take all my pics outside and call it a day really.....

hmmm

b


----------



## Glam

normsbrand said:


> Kenn,
> 
> 
> It turns out that she is connected with the Kidd Kradic morning radio show. Too bad I didn't get any publicity with that group.
> 
> Norm


I used to live in Iowa and they syndicated the Kidd Kradic show and I have missed it ever since! That is the best radio show ever!


----------



## Brooklyn Junior

Hi there 
Here are three different examples of pictures that i use for my shirts. I don't care much about lighting and perfect shots. When it happens that is great. I want to create a certain mood in my photos and that has a lot to do with connecting my models with the nature of the design. However I always try to add a well shot close up of my shirts as a reference in my website.
I hope that you enjoy my photos.


----------



## jcarreon827

sorry, i'm a noob...i hope my question doesn't come off too dumb,but when u say u used injet technology do u mean that they are actually injet transfers?


----------



## jcarreon827

Mike63 said:


> My original goal was to use models but they would take the focus off of the product. For these I used an Epson digital Camera and Corel to get the design and the message up close and in your face. Printed with inkJet Technology.


 
sorry, this is the quote i was referring to when i posted my original question. (i was unsure how to go about doing it.) anyway, my original question was: "when u say u printed with injet technology... did that mean you used inkjet transfers?"


----------



## Danny2008

so cool pic


----------



## loftgolf

goodtease said:


> any comments?


Ummm, yeah, a comment...I thought this was No-Shirt Forum


----------



## Progeny

wow now that's a nice body, what's the back like? Oh yeah shirt looks good as well, i think she could make anything look good!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Here's a couple of pics from our shoot yesterday.

That's my little brother. The want to be model...


----------



## in a whale

We just do our photos on a cheap digital camera... and they come out OK. We knew nothing about photography when we started and now we know about 100% more than nothing ; )

Chris.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Hey, join the club!

I took the pics of my brother myself with a digital and I'm sure I know much less than you about photography!


----------



## Gunslinger

Greg ... the first looks good, your brother could definately model. The second one needed something, maybe if he lifted his left hand up to his sunglasses, as if adjusting them.

Chris ... they look great, nicely done ... great use of backdrops. But, you lost me with the powder shot. I kinda feel like you were going for something there, but just can't figure out what.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thanks.

Kind of like this?:


----------



## Gunslinger

HAHA ... yeah ... dang you take pics quick!


----------



## Gunslinger

Seriously, try that same shot as before, with one hand in the pocket, head tilted down, and have his left hand come up to adjust his shades. Mmmmm, maybe not have his head tilted so far down.

Looking good, Greg!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Maybe I could get you to come and direct the shoot.

I took these myself, and could barely work the camera right. I just told everybody to "do something".


----------



## Gunslinger

LOL, I'll let you know whereever we end up, after the house sells, and may take ya up on that! We can do a trade, I'll bring my tees, you bring in the models ... we'll shoot for both!

How many others were you able to get to model for ya? LOL, not many "model" types out in my neck of the woods, and while I don't mind shooting myself (as you can tell from earlier forum posts) ... who the heck wants to see some 44 year old sporting cool, hip t-shirts?????


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I talked my wife into it. She was *VERY* reluctant because she still has some "baby weight" (we had a little girl in November), but her pics came out nice! (of course she doesn't think so)

We're not done, my sisters, and my brother's girlfriend are up next in a couple of weeks.


----------



## in a whale

The hoody is 'addicted to powder' in the chopping it up slope-style definition... however to put a bit of a spin on it, the photo is supposed to show a little white powder on the trade...in the amy winehouse fashion. get it? I hope that makes it a little clearer.

Chris.


----------



## Aggression

Here are a couple pics with my buddy and me with some photoshop work.


----------



## Gunslinger

Greg ... just tell her, it's either shoot her in your tees, or cough up the $150-300 to a model, LOL. Please post, when you get some more up!

Chris ... yeah, that makes much more sense ... the completely hooded model to the right, still looked off, to me. But, taking another look at it, today ... it does force the eyes to the white hoodie, and the design. Is that graffiti for the backdrop? Whatever it is, it fits nicely.

Jason ... nice work all around. The middle one really captures that grungy "agressive" feel ... keeping pushing that type of look. And the tee designs are really close to the stuff I like to sell.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Gunslinger said:


> Greg ... just tell her, it's either shoot her in your tees, or cough up the $150-300 to a model, LOL.


Actually, we found some pretty decent models on craigslist (I'm cheap... I mean frugal), but I didn't want to pay somebody even a little money for something she could do free (Ok, I *am* cheap!)



> Please post, when you get some more up!


Oh, I've got LOTS more, but I'll only post these 3 of my wife and hope she doesn't see them (remember, the baby weight thing!), or I'm a dead man!


----------



## Gunslinger

LOL @ frugal, Greg ...

Geez, dude ... I think she has a whooooooooooole other conception of what "baby weight" is ... you tell her she looks great. And, what I really like about both shots, is how you were able to feminize the look ... both with your wife, and the conquer design, itself. I don't see that with branded designs (but, that is beyond my area, so I might just not notice that with others). Great job, Greg!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Wow! She's pretty, Greg. You don't need to pay someone when your wife has the face of an angel.. Lucky you!! (Not cheap, good call!!) Pls tell Mrs. Greg we love her photos, and she is looking marvelous!  She's so pretty....  Haha, no wonder you own a nice camera... your pics always look nice!!! And your design is super nice in this feminine version of it. Congrats all around, Greg.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thank you to both of you. She's *VERY* modest about her looks, and I've never understood it! Everywhere she goes she has complete strangers telling her how pretty she is...oh well. Women!

We've got a whole women's line complete with it's own logo separate from the men. It's been going over pretty well, hopefully it continues...


----------



## Binary01

i'm working on my new pics..... just have to order some tshirts since i work with a fullfilment store now...... until i get some loot for the official line..grrrr...

just need to gather up my detroit family and do it again.......

stay safe out there
b


----------



## prometheus

Baby weight? Greg she looks young, are you robbing the cradle? Good pictures.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Yes, she does look young. Every year we go to the state fair, and she plays the age-guessing game with the attendants. Most of them say something like 16, 17.

She'll be 30 this year.

I really hope she doesn't see this now.


prometheus said:


> Good pictures.


Thanks. Hopefully they get better as I learn to use the camera.


----------



## prometheus

By-the-way Greg, I like the design she is wearing.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## reiyou

Very nice, Johnny.

The monster behind her is biting her head, lol.


----------



## Mindstate

I like the picture, but maybe you should spend more time on the text as it has a "cheap" look on it. (Not the text on the t-shirt but on the picture)


----------



## EverLastingGifts

Your pics look sharp, but I would have gotten a ladder, chair, or stood on the table to get "on top" of the shirts . That brings the client into the pic instead of looking like the shirts are on a flat table for display. does that makes sense? When we are at a store, we walk right past items that lay flat on a table, our eyes skim right past them to look for things that are vertical, that is, RIGHT in our line of sight. Horizontal lines invite the eye to move, like following a road to the horizon... but if there is a tree right in the middle of the highway... we stop and take notice!

--Amber


----------



## Solmu

Mindstate said:


> but maybe you should spend more time on the text as it has a "cheap" look on it.


Papyrus has been totally taken over by Firefly/Serenity now as far as I'm concerned. Not that it was really a legitimate font choice in the first place anyway (works surprisingly well for that show though).


----------



## scottlanes

here's a recent shot.
..


-scott


----------



## INKSCREENS

Gunslinger said:


> Greg ... the first looks good, your brother could definately model. The second one needed something, maybe if he lifted his left hand up to his sunglasses, as if adjusting them.
> 
> Chris ... they look great, nicely done ... great use of backdrops. But, you lost me with the powder shot. I kinda feel like you were going for something there, but just can't figure out what.


I think Chris was going for the "addict," theme. The shirt says Addicted to Powder, and you can see the black hooded dealer, handing the girl a pack of "white powder." It is hard to tell at first though.


----------



## Jasonda

Greg, your pics are hot! I especially love the ones with your wife. She's gorgeous and the lighting is perfect. The designs are great too, I think your brand is really evolving into something great.

Just some general tips for everyone that have worked well for me:

1. Keep the background simple. High contrast backgrounds or cluttered ones are always distracting.
2. Make sure there are no shadows on the face. Check out any fashion magazine and you will see that the model's face is totally visible and gorgeous even if the picture is all about the clothes.
3. Even the greatest setup can be ruined by lack of focus. A tripod really helps.


----------



## Mari

^ I agree. Greg your wife is so pretty, I can't believe she's turning 30. She looks my age! (I'm 19, btw) I also like the shirt she's wearing, very nice.  

And Scott, I really like the yellow version of that MTA shirt. If I wasn't a poor college student I'd buy one, lol.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Jasonda said:


> Just some general tips for everyone that have worked well for me:
> 
> 1. Keep the background simple. High contrast backgrounds or cluttered ones are always distracting.
> 2. Make sure there are no shadows on the face. Check out any fashion magazine and you will see that the model's face is totally visible and gorgeous even if the picture is all about the clothes.
> 3. Even the greatest setup can be ruined by lack of focus. A tripod really helps.


These are great tips. If you remember the thread I started about a year-and-a-half ago, about taking pics, these are MUCH better.

I remembered the tripod tip you gave in that thread.

I also got a better camera!


----------



## Jasonda

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I also got a better camera!


Sweet! I have the DMC-FZ5. Less MPs but the same design.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Cool!

It's really a good camera. I'm just learning to use it. With all of the tips you're giving, I bet you can do a nice job of taking some pics and getting the most out of the camera.


----------



## zagadka

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Cool!
> 
> It's really a good camera. I'm just learning to use it. With all of the tips you're giving, I bet you can do a nice job of taking some pics and getting the most out of the camera.


man if you lived close, I would want to recruit your wifey to model for us as well (well, if you'd share!). 

more tips:

-in addition to simple backgrounds, make sure that the head area is free of stuff...as we've recently seen a tiki enjoying eating a woman's head.

-windows with translucent curtains make a great light diffuser and background. it completely washes out the back...because you know, most of us have studio space and all.

-contrasting backgrounds can be nice if the colors aren't the same intensity. if you have a bright orange shirt against a bright blue background, it is going to produce color vibrations. but if the background is a navy or a greyed down, muted blue it would probably look ab-fab.

-take your time and/or invest money to have someone do it right the first time around. consumers spend about 3 seconds looking at a product and determining whether or not its something they will look further in to. if it looks hurried, cheap, or is just bad quality...you WILL cost yourself potential customers!

- have fun! i personally think there is nothing worse than super serious photos for t-shirts- doods trying to look all hard, gals trying to look overly hot. they're shirts, its not high fashion. lighten up just a smidge!


----------



## cyclonearts

Some promo shots of the t-shirts alone. They came out pretty good. Getting ready to shoot a lookbook soon. Check em out. I'm actually gonna make a business card with one of these shots on the front.


----------



## Binary01

i took some pics today..... i havent tweeked them or anything..... i grabbed a few that i liked.... so here we go....... and it's the same girl that was in the blue shirt from the pics early on in this thread.... she just has a different hair style now

edit: check the pics below.......


feel free to give me some feedback...... unfortunately i only bought enough shirts for the models to wear and i gave them the shirt....so hopefully i did something right...hahaha


----------



## Sheepsalt

The photos look nice! You should be able to use them very well.

By the way, I love the youtube vid.


----------



## Binary01

thanks.... i had that utube video done about a year ago..... this was when i was still pushing my "architecture type work"....... but i'm actually phasing my 237am website to be my personal portfolio now to get contract design work and then using the 237am name for the trademark for the clothing line...hahah.....

i want to shoot a commercial soon.... i have a camcorder just need to work on editting/etc......

b

i tossed this together right quick..... tweeked the levels a bit...


----------



## cyclonearts

Shot some images for the look book this past couple of days. Check em out:


----------



## Robert H

tqualizerman said:


> That's the kind of opinion I should be paying for T-Bot. Never even thought about the looseness, so thank you for that.
> 
> You know, generally we rely on flash video and animated GIFs to relay the message of our product -- but for these photos we were looking for the best way to communicate the product's function in situations (like brochures) where we could only use still photography.
> 
> T-Bot, we are about to do some product display stands for retail shops where we intend on using these photos (but we may reshoot now thanks to your advice) and we're going to have three similar photos (different poses) side by side where the equalizer panel is shown at different stages of illumination. What do you think?


If you want to see some great pose shots, check out lookbooks for 10.DEEP SUMMER 2008 and 3sixteen : New York City


----------



## Binary01

pics from today.....

its a bit hard to get my artists together...cant really wait on them so i called up one of my homies .... 

i was fighting the sun and tried not to get any shadows on the faces...


----------



## moral

Some photos from a recent photo shoot. Low budget, all modeling, photography, photo editing, was done by a couple of my friends and me, but I think they turned out alright. Any constructive criticism would be great. As a note, the photos are meant to depict a style rather than to be accurate portrayals of shirt color, etc. We have other photos that show the shirts in better detail.


----------



## biophase

I don't sell t-shirts but I do sell a different type of clothing. I bought a mannequin and snapped these pics for my product. These ghillie suits are very difficult to photograph and it turned out that a mannequin was better than a live person.



















You can see they were much better than my original non-mannequin pics!


----------



## loftgolf

Is there a strong market for Cousin It costumes??? The photos with the mannequin do look better tho! Where did you buy it and what did it cost? (If you don't mind telling me)


----------



## Tee-flirts

Gillie suits are what snipers us in the army - I guess hunters also can use them. Pretty neat down at the disco too eh!


----------



## Jasonda

biophase said:


> These ghillie suitsare very difficult to photograph


Isn't that the whole point? 

The pics came out very well, though. Reminds me of Swamp Thing.


----------



## biophase

loftgolf said:


> Is there a strong market for Cousin It costumes??? The photos with the mannequin do look better tho! Where did you buy it and what did it cost? (If you don't mind telling me)


I searched for mannequins online and found out that they run from $150 to $300 plus shipping.

I ended up buying mine from craigslist for $75. It was used and had some broken fingers but for my purposes that was fine.


----------



## biophase

Jasonda said:


> Isn't that the whole point?


Yup.

My customers want a suit so nobody can see them but nobody wants to buy a suit when they can't see it before they buy it.

It's a catch-22.


----------



## Phenology

Here are some photos from my two must recent shoots. Let me know what you guys think. The one with the guy and the car was treated in photoshop for the effect. 

Thanks!


----------



## dyingdecade

Here are mine from Dying Decade Clothing


----------



## ttoomey

Some shots from our photo shoot a few weeks ago:




































http://www.assaultshirts.com/


----------



## Robert H

ttoomey said:


> Some shots from our photo shoot a few weeks ago:


Did you hire professional models? If so, what was the price paid?


----------



## ttoomey

Friends of mine from college are photographers and they took care of getting models and I'm fairly sure just paid them in t-shirts.

Black dude is my good college buddy so he obviously isn't charging me anything


----------



## FJV11

Yes! Sweet ghilli. I made my own from old BDUs, it's so-so at best.


----------



## Binary01

some professional pics of a well known detroit artist....amp fiddler.... funk/soul... ampfiddler for his site

these are the final images going into my catalog..... he's going to be the featured artist....


----------



## scottlanes




----------



## Jasonda

The amp fiddler shots are great. Perfect lighting. 

And the straight on shots look good as well.. the design stands out.


----------



## Solmu

237am said:


> these are the final images going into my catalog..... he's going to be the featured artist....


Nice - they make good catalogue shots.


----------



## maddog9022

237am- nice pics they look great.

did you ever get that cd off the ground?


----------



## Binary01

the cd is being mixed right now.... i was going to just do track per track for the songs...but at the last minute decided to have a dj mix it and tweek the few curse words and make it official..... i'm prolly gonna go with slim line cases and inserts..... i was going to do booklets and have the artists bio's in there...but after pricing it out...crazy..... plus once it's done i'm gonna do a digital download also (i think)...

on a side note... my laptop crashed on me on sunday and luckily i was able to reboot it and get my info off.... i did back it up 3 days before but i did alot on the catalog after that...... so the harddrive cooked and i managed to get a newer HP with 1gig ram and 100 gig of storage for 300.....so i'm trying to "find" the programs that i dont have now.....


as for amp fiddler..... he is a detroit pioneer that has worked with slum village/prince/george clinton/etc..... my photographer made that happen for me...... i'm thinking of using the larger pic as the main image when you open the catalog.... that might give it a good look...

stay safe
b


----------



## maddog9022

Nice, sounds like things are going good for you except the laptop thing. let me know when the cd is done. It sounds like it is going to be a good one. You need to hook me up with you photographer. You seem to have some pretty big non celebrates artist.


----------



## www.frustone.com

MiNGLED said:


> Yes, a real photo is always so much better than a computer representation. They can only ever give a an idea of how it will look for real, never use them as guides for exact colours etc.


I agree, with all your tips, and I'd like to add something more:

1. HAVE FUN!
2. BE CREATIVE
3. COVER BOTH THE FUNNY ONE AND THE STUDIO POSE

I recently had a photoshoot for our bags and tees and we didn't have much tim since the launch of our store was imminent (1st August 2008) they came out pretty good, but apart from that, we had fun!
So... I think FUN is important for transmitting vitality to people.But there's another point: you gotta remember that, as other people have highlighted in this thread, a online t-shirt store counts on pictures to show the products... so shoot funny and outdoor or in a indoor set, but then shoot also in studio, with the right light, front and back. Here are some pics of our store... as you can see they're not all the same... Enjoy


----------



## Girlzndollz

Good examples of the guy/girl model pics we were talking about in another thread.


----------



## Girlzndollz

237am said:


> on a side note... my laptop crashed on me on sunday and luckily i was able to reboot it and get my info off.... i did back it up 3 days before but i did alot on the catalog after that...... so the harddrive cooked and i managed to get a newer HP with 1gig ram and 100 gig of storage for 300.....so i'm trying to "find" the programs that i dont have now.....


B, I just bought a 500gb external hd (Maxtor) for under $100, I think the sale is over now, but there were other good deals similar. I think I can set it up to backup automatically ever so often for me. (Not sure yet). What happened to you just made me think of this thing I just bought... wondered if it would have helped you out. Best wishes and......


----------



## Binary01

i have an 80 gig that i had for a few years.... i was able to dump my old files on that....but i did lose a few files.... luckily i still have my .psd for my shirts....


----------



## golemite




----------



## Aggression

Very cool photos golemite!


----------



## dollen

Here are some I did for GraphicElephants.. you notice that many of the shirts and shorts are just blanks. We have gotten pretty good and poting that in on the back end. 










Cam
Rj Dollen


----------



## withindustries

hey frustone, those pics are great! They feel very real


----------



## withindustries

so here is my entry level shots... lol..

kind going for the jonny cupcake/american apparel feel


----------



## ToTheNines




----------



## www.frustone.com

withindustries said:


> hey frustone, those pics are great! They feel very real


Hello withinindustries,

Thanks and if it happens to you to take a look at frustone.com, please note that we thought our pics felt real, but not real enough, so we thought to set them in the streets, where we are, just asking real people that we were meeting to try one of our tees and have a random photoshoot.
In a month we came up with a new look. please tell us what you think of that.

peace (and frustone!)

ciao


----------



## www.frustone.com

ToTheNines said:


>


Hi ToTheNines,

your pics are great looking! just one note, I don't know if the readers of this post would agree. i think you have good cards to spend, a talent in graphic compositions and beatiful models and a good photographer with a nice studio.... so why don't you try to balance all this with some humour? I tell you this because otherwise I think you're going to achieve the same look you see on glamour or other magazines like that, and because you're a online store and not a mulltinational I guess you want to distinguish a bit yourself from those big guys... I think you have all the cards to set a witty funny contrasting look.... killer

best


----------



## www.frustone.com

withindustries said:


> so here is my entry level shots... lol..
> 
> kind going for the jonny cupcake/american apparel feel


Hi withinindustries,

I like your name and the sontaneity of the people you chose to do your photoshoot: one tip: once you organize your photoshooot, choose different backgrounds, you might even want to try outdoor (if real if what you want to achieve)... All these little differencies will be noticed from your viewers... and appreciated...

Don't know if everybody thinks the same?

ciao and goodluck


----------



## withindustries

Hey Frustone, thanks for the imput.... i have about 15 more pics to take and i just might have to get a couple different backdrops...

i really like your shots... and the idea of just going up to ppl is insane! what a great, creative, out of the box kinda idea... 

cheers


----------



## intensitystudios

I really like the concept, styling and models here. the only thing that could be improved is that the lighting hitting the background is not even and their are wrinkles in the background



ToTheNines said:


>


----------



## intensitystudios

I did some photo work for my friends at Ribbed Tee. Let me know what you think.


----------



## mamabloom

Breastfeeding T-shirt










Maternity T-shirt









Maternity T-shirt

These are some of my first Tees for my maternity and breastfeeding on-line store. All the models are my friends and the pictures we taken in my conservatory. I really wanted to get over a funky, fresh , funny approach. Last picture makes me laugh because my friend Sheri looks really moody but she is like the nicest person ever.


----------



## rrobinlive




----------



## InterStreme

Hello everyone!

Nice photos! I really like the theawardtour photo. We photo a lot of our print jobs. They're not done professionally. I take them with a Canon Digital Rebel XTI and then tweak exposure, colors, and such in photoshop. 

I'd really like to start getting the photos done professionally but haven't looking into it yet. Is it pricey??

Thanks!


----------



## intensitystudios

InterStreme said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Nice photos! I really like the theawardtour photo. We photo a lot of our print jobs. They're not done professionally. I take them with a Canon Digital Rebel XTI and then tweak exposure, colors, and such in photoshop.
> 
> I'd really like to start getting the photos done professionally but haven't looking into it yet. Is it pricey??
> 
> Thanks!


For T-shirt photo shoots I charge around $700 and that includes three pro models and a makeup/hair stylist. Im in hollywood so I have access to really great models. 

If you do want to shoot it yourself, just use natural light, right at before sunset. If you can, hire some pro models. It is DEFINITELY worth it, because a pro model will know how to "turn it on" in front of the camera and not have the deer in headlights look. 

Sure if you stick your t-shirt on a random hot girl, people will probably look at the pic. But if you really want to create a BRAND then you are selling more than just one shirt--you're selling an emotion, a feeling, a style. And once you have a brand, you will make more money in the long run. 

That said the best models for this type of thing, specialize in "lifestyle modeling" and getting just a swimsuit model or something won't give you as good results because they are used to trying to make their body look hot for the camera and they usually forget that, "No, it's not about you, it's about the shirt" Lifestyle models understand the concept of selling an emotion and a product.


Sorry about the long reply, but I hope this helps out some of you guys, coming from a photographer's/outsider's point of view.


----------



## Binary01

heres another artist/dancer that i managed to meet with today after one of his dance classes..... 

usually in my blog i will feature artists to help push the name/etc... also promote other talent that i am interested in.....











featured artist: mr wiggles

shirt: h20-treat1

more info in my blog

http://www.mrwiggles.biz


----------



## rallymatt

Some shots from last weekend. Trying to find a few nice models for another shoot here soon.

Shot of the shirt on the grate was the grating used to cover our shops windows, figured that would work nice. Wrinkles are distracting I think, but did not want to look too perfect either.


----------



## God Father

Some of ours


----------



## lcollado

do you think photos of the product (t-shirts) on the website should include a full picture of the model displaying the shirt or should the picture be taken neck down, excluding the face?


----------



## WiseGuy

few from my friends up and coming brand. i helped him with some of the designs as well as other random stuff with his site and whatnot:


----------



## Roly

237am said:


> why do you think nike/puma/etc get well know people to model/support their line.... they dont cutoff their heads in the ads.....


They have people wearing their gear in their ads and marketing photos not on product pics on a detail page on a website.


----------



## InfraRed

Here are a couple my buddy shot for me for my latest shirt:


----------



## rrobinlive

Here is a recent one we did at Venice Beach, Los Angeles California. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## rrobinlive

This is a really good photo


----------



## fmpclothing

I just shot mine the other day.


----------



## gunawr

This is a great thread =) Here are a couple of ours "behind the scene" and the "after touch up". 

Ray


----------



## screenprinting

Stuffs looking good what kind of cameras do you guys prefer?


----------



## lexiandlala

Just thought I'd share my own photo. nothing as edgy as most of the designers here but I do all kids clothes.

use my own kids and my own lighting studio, Nikon d70s with an alien bee strobe flash.


----------



## lexiandlala

I prefer cameras with interchangeable lenses. And the capability to shoot in RAW, that way editing it much easier.
Nikon, Canon they are both good Digital cameras. A good flash is an awesome tool also, Nikon has the SB80 which you can use off and on the camera. I have done boutique photography for quite some time and find it immensely useful!!


----------



## 100Weight

Heres a couple we did this weekend, they're being properly edited this week but you get the idea


----------



## GrapeCloth

rrobinlive said:


> Here is a recent one we did at Venice Beach, Los Angeles California. It was a beautiful day.


IMHO this is a thousand times better than the one with the huge red shirt and the girls with shorts and tiny shirts. That promo looked like something you'd see in the back of a hood magazine. This one speaks professionalism, class and quality.


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

I like the feel of these pics. The one with the photographer in it is cool from an action standpoint, but he should have a beast camera and no lanyard or book bag. are you trying to convey that he's just getting a picture of his friends and he's not professional? Cause my first instinct was "an amateur photographer"

Even tho there's no product in the grass pic I still like it.

Good stuff



fmpclothing said:


> I just shot mine the other day.





Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

100Weight said:


> Heres a couple we did this weekend, they're being properly edited this week but you get the idea


These are dope. And so is dubstep. Win/win. When do they come out?

And the use of text in these promos are good. Crisp and xlean


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

All but the last one on these are dope. The one with the chick doesn't fit in my opinion.


ToTheNines said:


>





Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## 100Weight

@GrapeCloth...Nice one mate. They're out now, we've got loads of new designs in the pipeline all dubstep/music related...Check our website 100 Weight Online Shop | T-Shirts | Hoodies | Jumpers + More... — T-Shirts ...worldwide delivery


----------



## ReggieTees

here's one of our sleeve logo.


----------



## ProperGnar




----------



## GrapeCloth

Click the LookBook link in the menu bar on the address below to see our latest advertising enterprise!

Let us know what you think / your critiques are invaluable to us.


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## gsniper666

Just got one of the first teaser images in from my photographer, and wanted to share it with the community.


----------



## ProperGnar

^ dannnggg what size are your ears? lol


----------



## GrapeCloth

Here's our latest photoshoot offering. 
Live models will be used to showcase our entire collection sometime in easrly May. For now, enjoy Grape's first lookbook!

Grape

Let us know what you think. Of course we are all here to learn right?
One.


----------



## ManiacWrk

I just started the t-shirt business. 
These photos were taken by my close friend.

Getting Crazy
Maniac Wrkshp | Facebook


----------



## justinlayla

so cool tee!i like some!


----------



## goldspirit

Here's our photo set of Octopus Tees...

































www.goldspiritart.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## J Alexander

Some of our photos from our Mens & Womens line


----------



## GrapeCloth

Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

J Alexander: that mens tee graphic is dope!


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth

Thread burned out??! No way!!!


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## remusecollective

Glimpse at our Summer 2011 line


----------



## tager01

remusecollective said:


> Glimpse at our Summer 2011 line


So cool!!!


----------



## tager01

I like this!!!


----------



## remusecollective

Thanks, Tager!


----------



## tager01

InfraRed said:


> Here are a couple my buddy shot for me for my latest shirt:


Thumb up!!!


----------



## tager01

GrapeCloth said:


> All but the last one on these are dope. The one with the chick doesn't fit in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live The Good Life.
> Grape


two Thumb up here!!!


----------



## remusecollective

Just got some new edits in!


----------



## goodtease

I guess let me try that again.


----------



## goodtease

And here is another. Both done with ImageClip transfers.


----------



## ThreadBusiness

MiNGLED said:


> Yes, a real photo is always so much better than a computer representation. They can only ever give a an idea of how it will look for real, never use them as guides for exact colours etc.


A think a combination of the two is the best. A photo to show the fit and the overall vibe of the shirt, and a mockup to show the detail of the design. That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## remusecollective

Some new ones!




























Comments welcomed!


----------



## Arizona

Wow, nice photography! Are you paying someone to shoot/edit for you? My girlfriend owns a retail store and we ended up buying a nice dslr/lenses and taught ourselves to shoot the models and how to use PS and Lightroom. It turns out cheaper when you shoot alot like we do... looks real nice though, sunburst flare is always a winner!

Here's one from last year. It's from our hells bells (just a brand we carry) shoot


----------



## remusecollective

Thanks a lot! My photographer is. Good friend of mine so the compensation is a small expense. He uses a cannon marks II if I'm bot mistaken. Everythigs brought into PS then light room. Excellent product shots are clutch. The web work is our largest expense.


----------



## tager01

This is my contribution to this thread!!!


----------



## DNR Clothing

Promo for DNR Clothing:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Enrique

We took these about a month ago, our very first photoshoot.





































We also took pics of blank shirts, so that I could later on mock in new designs as we launched them!


----------



## turbaninc




----------



## Acreation

Triumph Of Galatea









Cotton Club










Birds Of A Feather


----------



## jfish

Brooklyn Junior said:


> Hi there
> Here are three different examples of pictures that i use for my shirts. I don't care much about lighting and perfect shots. When it happens that is great. I want to create a certain mood in my photos and that has a lot to do with connecting my models with the nature of the design. However I always try to add a well shot close up of my shirts as a reference in my website.
> I hope that you enjoy my photos.


These have a cell phone picture quality because of the lighting and the blurred images. The Fire Hydrant is really blurry to me. I would even just take some pictures during a sunset with your white balance adjusted to either auto or direct sunlight possibly. This way you can get some excellent tones and full lighting which will help with your shutter speed making it faster allowing for a sharper crisper image. I think when doing documented images of your work whether its art, shirts, prints, sculpture, and all else having a sharp crisp focus is very important. This will also show that the shirts are made by some kid with an iron. So I would really just take the extra hour to make the image look good.


----------



## LucidApparel

Some shots from a recent post. I did all the photo editing and had my friends help with modeling.

























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Keep it Classic

Shop Classic


----------



## tristanphillips

Great photos. I will have mine up soon.


----------



## DryBonesRising

Dry Bones Rising


----------



## Willuknight

remusecollective said:


> Some new ones!
> 
> 
> Comments welcomed!



Absolutely amazing photos! Well done. Good use of Golden hour. This at twilight?


----------



## lareezy

These are amazing!


----------

